# NCE Power Cab Setup / Configuration Question



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

All,

I'm in the process of getting things together for my layout and have a quick question on the NCE Power Cab. I bought the starter set from Model Train Stuff (http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/NCE-Power-Cab-Complete-DCC-Starter-Set-w-Power-p/nce-524025.htm) thinking that I could get a second PCP Panel and disconnect from one and plugin to the other w/o loosing power to the track.

Now that i'm reading up some more it looks like I always have to have a Power Cab connected to one of the panels to keep power and that as soon as I disconnect power is lost. Is this the case?

Does anyone have a similar setup? At most I would have two trains running at the same time w/ a third loco used in a staging area so I don't think I need a power booster. I just want to know if I can get a second PCP panel and disconnect so I can move to another part of the layout.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

The power cab needs to be plugged in always to work, unless you buy a SB5.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can get another power panel and move the cab to that but you will loose track power when you unplug it. If you want to run another train from the other access point you could buy an additional throttle to it such as the 05 cab https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/203173115-Cab05
You would then connect both panels with an additional flat cable. The curly cable is only used when operating your PowerCab as ProCab with a booster.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

NCE makes both wired and wireless cabs that you can use with 
your Pro cab. If wireless, you need their receiver and cab, if
wired, you can attach 'jacks' around the layout so you can unplug and
move to a more convenient spot without disturbing moving trains.

Don


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

So humor me here and let me know if this is correct. I could either purchase another Power Cab starter set that comes with a faceplate, power adaptor and PCP (basically what I have now)

i can get that for 150 bucks. 

OR

I could purchase the SB5 booster (http://www.ncedcc.com/#!online-stor...ith-Power-Supply/p/38322080/category=10026287) but then i'll also have to purchase another PCP plate (http://www.ncedcc.com/#!online-stor...Connection-Panel/p/38322159/category=10026289)

costs around 250 bucks BUT would give me more power IE more loco's not that I have them now or would run 4 or more in the future but hey. 

Either of the above two options would let me UNPLUG from one plate and plug into another without it having any effect on the layout.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You really don't need to buy the booster unless you want to. I think your PowerCab can run up to about eight locos. You could buy a separate throttle and a another panel which should give you what you want. Your PowerCab would have to stay connected to the other panel of course. If you bought another PowerCab set you could convert it to a ProCab by pushing a few buttons but the throttle option would be cheaper.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Brob

No. You only want to have the one main NCE DCC controller. Additional
hand held throttles can be plugged into that. 

You cannot have and don't need more than one source of DCC power.
A booster would be called for if you intended to run, say, 10 locos at the
same time, or maybe 5 or 6 SOUND locos at the same time.
Otherwise, most layouts
do not need a booster. A non sound loco running at a realistic speed
is going to draw less than .5 amp. The NCE system comes with a 2 amp
power supply.

Don


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Don,

The issue i'm trying to solve is that my layout is around 18 ft in length with an L that comes out at one end that's 74" long and 50" wide. I'd like to have two PCP panels one where the L is and one at the other end of the layout 8' away so i can disconnect and reconnect based on where the loco i'm controlling is. 

From everything i've read once i disconnect I will no longer have power to my layout IE everything stops. I don't want that to happen so using the booster would keep power to the track even if I disconnect. The other option is to just get a second controller and not disconnect. I can just walk over to the other side and use the controller there.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Remember that old southern prison warden's line in the movie...

"What we have here is a failure to communicate".

I may not have made myself clear.

You can install several PCPs around your layout wherever
it would be convenient. They are plugged INTO the Main
Controller.

You can unplug your HAND HELD throttle (not the main controller)
from any of the PCPs and move it to another and it will NOT
stop any train that is running. The Main NCE controller remains
connected to the track at all times and that's why the trains
keep running. The decoders continue obeying the last 
command and will continue to do so until they get a
new command. They don't care that you unplugged
the hand held. They don't even know that you did.
As long as the main controller is connected they will
get power to run.

That is the way my Bachmann EZ DCC works. I cannot
believe that a quality product like the NCE line
would be different.

Think of it this way. The NCE main controller is your
Internet wired modem. You can plug several devices into it,
a desk top, a lap top, and a printe. At any time
you can UNPLUG any one of them but the modem 
continues it's connection to the internet.

Have faith. It will work fine.

Don


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

DonR said:


> Remember that old southern prison warden's line in the movie...
> 
> "What we have here is a failure to communicate".
> 
> ...


The NCE PowerCap (not the other NCE sets that have a separate booster) uses the hand held as the main controller, they are one in the same. The first panel has a plug for the wall power, track bus, dedicated jack for the PowerCab and a jack for a second hand held. The PowerCab must remain plugged in, the second hand held can be moved around.

This is vary much as you say like the EZ Command system. The difference is that Bachmann chose to make a table unit as their main controller. In the starter set NCE chose to make the main unit in the form of a hand held controller. 

If you expand the NCE system to use an NCE booster then the Booster does the job of the PowerCab for controlling the trains and the PowerCab is only an input device that can then be moved.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tkruger

I think we are in agreement. He leaves the main controller Hand Held
always plugged in. But can unplug a 2nd Hand Held and move it
to whatever jack is convenient. The still connected main Hand Held
keeps the trains running while he moves the 2nd HH.

Don


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I want to do the same thing as Brob2K1 and understand you will need an addition throttle such as the 06 hwired handheld http://www.jimsmodeltrains.com/NCE-...le-for-Power-Pro-Power-Cab-524-039_p_964.html as well as a fascia mount panel for it to plug into however there is a UTP and a PCP, both of which say they need a 12 volt power supply and no indication of how to connect this new panel to the original panel that came with the Power cab. Sorry for the hijack but I think it may help the OP.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You need a UTP to connect to your power panel using a flat wire cable https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/200526389-UTP-Universal-Throttle-Panel
This doesn't need a separate power supply, it is transferred using the cable.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I think I got it. I hope Brob2k1 is listening. First, I need a UTP http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/NCE-UTP-Panel-Cab-Bus-Fascia-Panel-RJ12-Connectors-p/nce-524207.htm then a throttle http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/NCE-CAB06-Handheld-Engineer-Throttle-LED-Display-p/nce-524039.htm and then to connect the two I would need an rj12 cord http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gray-Plas...-Flat-Telephone-Cable-Cord-5M-16.4ft/47606721. That should do the job. The only drawback I see would be the connection of the RJ12 cord to the existing PCP as it plugs into the front and would have to loop around the fascia to continue the run. Total cost about 110 bucks US. Is this correct?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Bwells said:


> The only drawback I see would be the connection of the RJ12 cord to the existing PCP as it plugs into the front and would have to loop around the fascia to continue the run. Total cost about 110 bucks US. Is this correct?


The RJ-12 plugs in the back of both panels.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> The RJ-12 plugs in the back of both panels.


Shoot Howdy, I see the jack on the back of the PCP panel. Plug and play, not much easier than that! Thanks for your help, I appreciate it. I hope Brob2k1 is listening.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Bwells i'm listening but please correct me if i'm wrong. If you use the setup that you have described you are still unable to un-plug your Power Cab. You are confined to having the "Engineer Throttle" as your main throttle which you would plug / unplug since power is being sourced from the Power Cab. 

I should have been more clear in my original post. My assumption was that there was a single operator who wanted to move around his layout so really no need for multiple cabs / throttles. At the end of the day there are multiple ways to get it done.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Brob2k1: That is the way I see it also. The second throttle would be for moving around to different UTP panels as well as plugging into the main PCP panel. I'm not sure if you can switch between the second throttle and the power cab but I would assume so by calling up the loco. From what I understand, the power cab can never be removed, only the second throttle. For me, and possibly you also, my power cab will not reach to where I want it, hence the extra throttle.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

For a single operator I am thinking a procab radio system would be the best route. By the time you bought a starter kit additional faceplate and extra throttle your more than half way there on cost. The advantage of the pro cab r 5 amp system is self evident. I pondered this in my research and went the radio route. Just to be able to walk around the layout without a cable catching on everything is well worth the cost IMHO.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you went the radio route you'd need a radio base station and a radio throttle. You will have to use your PowerCab which needs to be plugged in all the time to run your layout (power + setting CVs etc) You don't need the ProCab and the 5 amp booster if you go with this. Only you know if its worth it. 

You can switch between the PowerCab and extra throttle easily if you go with that option.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have made an inexpensive (relatively speaking) solution to the cannot unplug power cab issue. I installed it and it works on my layout, others here confirmed it should work prior to me doing (much thanks to them). 

On EBay I was able to purchase a used NCE Cab 04e. I use this controller as the mobile one. For jacks I used phone plates and 4 wire phone line. Only the first cord needed a plug on it. The other end I just cut the plug off, stripped the wires and hardwired the jack. From there when to the next jack and so on. 

The upside to this is that I can use the Cab 04e to move around the layout. The PowerCab remains plugged in by the main panel were the control for all of the switches are. The other upside is when my kids are running trains with me I can have two DCC locomotives ruining at the same time with each of use using the controls together.

The downside are that the much nicer control is still tethered to one spot, The PowerCab will not work in a 4 wire jack, the phone jacks only allow have one jack in each plate, they look less professional, none of these are deal breakers for me.

As for cost. I had most of the wire and parts needed for the jacks. The jacks are sold for about $2.50 at Home Depot and the phone wire is not that expensive. For the cost of one of the NCE panels you can install several of the phone ones. In the end for under $50 I had two additional jacks and a second cab. The original PowerCab cost me $150 after tax at my LHS. This is by far enough power for my layout and the ease of use and expand-ability options have been great. For the few limitations this system has there always seems to be a reasonable solution.


----------

